# free iphone app



## seventytwoacres (Jun 15, 2011)

I did a search to see if anyone else started a thread on this cool iphone app called, 'leafsnap' - you can take a photo of a tree leaf and it will identify the tree.

Leafsnap: An Electronic Field Guide

Leafsnap is the first in a series of electronic field guides being developed by researchers from Columbia University, the University of Maryland, and the Smithsonian Institution. This free mobile app uses visual recognition software to help identify tree species from photographs of their leaves.

Leafsnap contains beautiful high-resolution images of leaves, flowers, fruit, petiole, seeds, and bark. Leafsnap currently includes the trees of New York City and Washington, D.C., and will soon grow to include the trees of the entire continental United States.

This website shows the tree species included in Leafsnap, the collections of its users, and the team of research volunteers working to produce it.

Free for iPhone: and iPad: 

Flower of the Rose-of-Sharon


----------



## Fatmanplaying (May 5, 2012)

Oh interesting thanks!
Downloading now.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

neat got it


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

is it available in android?


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I've had that app for a few years and while it contains some useful information, it doesn't always identify the tree to the degree I hoped it would. I still have several trees on our property that I can't identify (maybe they're "junk").

Even with my struggles, I keep the app because there is still a lot of good information on it.


----------

